
Perl p5p slipping? rurban please save us - vgy7ujm
http://blogs.perl.org/users/leon_timmermans/2017/12/smartmatch-in-5277.html
======
vgy7ujm
[https://www.effectiveperlprogramming.com/2017/12/beware-
of-t...](https://www.effectiveperlprogramming.com/2017/12/beware-of-the-
removal-of-when-in-perl-v5-28/)

More info by brian d foy

------
vgy7ujm
Here is an idea: take a look at what they did right with php7, golang etc...
Now steal that and make it better. We are the velociraptor after all.. Perl 7
for the win. Or perhaps cperl is actually next. Get it into Ubuntu 20.04 and
it is a reality.

------
vgy7ujm
Yes rurban has been controversial but this is where I start to believe he has
a point.. Sincerely a Perl lover

~~~
ribasushi
@rurban is _by far_ not alone:
[https://twitter.com/ribasushi/status/945637302402998273](https://twitter.com/ribasushi/status/945637302402998273)

